# Autotrail T620 lo line 2018 model



## len alison (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi Everyone

We Have just bought New Auto trail T620 lo line 2018 model and we are having trouble how to configure the seating into a double bed dealership not helpful bed seems wrong can anyone help model is not the one with bed above cab ours is single seat behind drivers seat with gap then 2 seats with seat belts our understanding is to use dining table for middle but rest doesn't seem to work.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Sorry can't help out with a answer. You have paid good money for your motorhome so stand your ground and demand somebody at the dealership shows you how the bed works. Name and shame the dealer if this is their standard of customer services I shudder to think how they would deal with a serious problem.

Nidge


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, many dealers are indifferent to clients needs and should be publicised. Mind you I would guess you should have a handbook or possibly find info on YouTube.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=autotrail+t620

Specifically ??? 




Ray.


----------

